# Was Cornelius van Til a literal 6-day creationist?



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 12, 2013)

Was C van Til a literal 6-day creationist? Can this be substantiated 'Ipsissima verba'? My question was provoked by this article.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2013)

I found this: Yahoo! Groups

Not conclusive but helpful.


----------



## augustacarguy (Jul 12, 2013)

Aren't all Christians? 

I kid! ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2013)

Three quotations from _The Defense of the Faith_ to buttress Austin's point. 



> ‎"The true meaning of the fallen and the regenerate consciousness cannot be maintained unless back of both lies the history of Adam and his fall. This does not mean that it is a matter of indifference whether or not we take the Genesis narrative with respect to Adam as historical. It is only if we do take this narrative as historical that a sound theology can be maintained. Adam's sin was the willful transgression of man to the known revelation of God. If we deny the historicity of the Genesis narrative, we shall be compelled to reduce man's responsibility for sin so drastically that in reality nothing remains of it. Man's "sinfulness" is then virtually identical with 'fate'. Accordingly such theologians as Otto Piper and Nels F.S. Ferre, who virtually reduce the Genesis narrative to the status of myth, find themselves compelled to deny also the historic Christian views of sin, of Christ, and of the atonement."-- Cornelius Van Til, "The Defense of the Faith" pg. 301





> "My reason for arguing this matter is that together with all orthodox believers I have frequently argued, as you know, that the historicity of Christianity cannot be maintained unless the historicity of the Old Testament and in particular the historicity of the Genesis account be also maintained." -- Cornelius Van Til, "The Defense of the Faith", pg. 251





> ‎"On the question of creation I believe that it pleased God 'for the manifestation of the glory of his eternal power, wisdom, and goodness, in the beginning, to create, or make of nothing, the world, and all things therein, whether invisible or visible, in the space of six days and all very good.' This doctrine of creation fits in with the doctrine of the ontological Trinity. If God is fully self-contained, then there was no sort of half existence and no sort of non-being that had any power over against him. There was therefore no impersonal law of logic that told God what He could do, and there was no sort of stuff that had as much even as refractory power over against God when he decided to create the world." -- Cornelius Van Til, "The Defense of the Faith", pg. 247


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 13, 2013)

By "literal" do you mean "24 hour" six day [Young Earth] creationist?


----------

